# impossibilité de restaurer iPod touch



## Vincent.MacBook (10 Août 2008)

Bonjour, suite a des problèmes d'ecrans figés et autres, j'ai décider de restaurer mon iPod. Je souhaite non seulement restaurer les réglages mais effacé aussi le contenu. Le problème arrive  iTunes ne peut pas me le restaurer dit il car il n arrive pas a ce connecter a internet. La question est simple, comment restaurer un ipod touch sans conection internet ?
merci par avance


----------



## sylko (10 Août 2008)

Il ne me semble pas que tu as besoin d'être connecté pour le restaurer.


----------



## hotblood (10 Août 2008)

Sous quel OS es-tu?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Bon, comme d'hab, je me permets de squatter le fil...

J'ai un gros problème avec mon ipodtouch 

Depuis 2-3 jours, mon ipod touch déconne pas mal notamment en redémarrant 2/3 fois par jours. À cela, s'ajoute l'impossibilité de faire les mises à jours des applications ainsi que la non disponibilité de la version 2.0.1, Itunes m'indiquant à chaque fois que la 2.0 était la dernière version disponible.

Étant donné que nous somme un dimanche pluvieux, je me suis dis "C'est le moment idéal pour une petite restauration complète" .

Je branche alors l'ipod, puis j'appuie sur "Restaurer" et de nouveau "Restaurer" sur la boite de dialogue, mais là c'est le drame...

Voici le message d'erreur:

" Un problème est survenu lors du téléchargement du logiciel de l'ipod pour l'ipod "Ipod". la ressource requise est introuvable."

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois depuis ce matin 9heures, mais toujours le même problème...

Indice de config:
- ipodtouch 8go en 2.0
- Macbook sous léo 10.5.4 et itunes à jours.
- Connexion livebox.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Liyad (10 Août 2008)

Pour commencer, la restauration ne peux se faire qu'avec une connexion internet parce qu'il va télécharger le logiciel présent dans ton iPod, logiciel qui n'est fourni avec iTunes (il pèse 271mo !).
Si tu as un pote qui a le net (et le même OS que toi (Mac ou PC)) alors fait la restauration chez ton pote.

Antoine, même conseille... 
Sinon, réparations des autorisations et au pire, suppression d'iTunes et réinstallation.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Antoine, même conseille...
> Sinon, réparations des autorisations et au pire, suppression d'iTunes et réinstallation.



Merci Liyad d'avoir répondu .

Par contre, j'ai également fait les opérations indiquées mais sans résultats... 

Bon, si une personne dans l'assemblée possède une possible réponse, je lui en serais reconnaissant de se manifester ...


----------



## Liyad (10 Août 2008)

Tu as déjà essayé de le faire chez un ami ?
Parce que apparemment, le problème ne vient pas de ton iPod mais d'iTunes ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Tu as déjà essayé de le faire chez un ami ?
> Parce que apparemment, le problème ne vient pas de ton iPod mais d'iTunes ...



Oui, j'avais essayé avec mon imac, mais sans résultats...

Par contre, je pense avoir trouvé une solution ici grâce à Frodon.

Mon ipod est train de se restaurer, encore un peu de patience et on aura le résultat


----------



## Liyad (10 Août 2008)

Mince... je pensais que tu l'avait fait... j'aurais dû y penser 

Tient nous au courant !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Mince... je pensais que tu l'avait fait... j'aurais dû y penser
> 
> Tient nous au courant !



Hé non, je suis pas malin-malin 

Et la méthode marche nickel malgré une petite frayeur, la pomme est bien restée pendant 10 min 

Mais bon maintenant c'est cool, aucun crash, plus de ralentissement, les applications sont toutes à jours et je suis enfin en 2.0.1


----------



## F118I4 (10 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Hé non, je suis pas malin-malin
> 
> Et la méthode marche nickel malgré une petite frayeur, la pomme est bien restée pendant 10 min
> 
> Mais bon maintenant c'est cool, aucun crash, plus de ralentissement, les applications sont toutes à jours et je suis enfin en 2.0.1


Oui désolé j' avais pas vu ton post mais c' est vrai il y avait un artcile sur des  problèmes quasi similaires sur  SOSiPhone , enfin de mettre l' iTouch ou l' iPhone en mode DFU (écran noir) et non en mode recovery (écran avec le cordon et le logo itunes) puis de restaurer.
 que tu es réglé ton problème.

Lien article: http://sosiphone.com/blogiphone/?p=469


----------

